

Efficiently compressing dynamically generated web content - jgrahamc
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2012/efficiently-compressing-dynamically-generated-web-content/

======
opminion
Interesting review of the different methods proposed for compressing pages by
either using dictionaries shared by several pages and sending diffs of some
sort.

The review concludes arguing that the author's product is the best... so it
feels like a sales pitch.

